

Yehuda Katz Discusses SproutCore - mickeyben
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/yehuda-katz-sproutcore

======
johnbender
Can someone explain what he means at about 10:30:

[transcript] "So, what you should look for, if you are interested in this
stuff is if the way it works is that you have to supply an HTML template and
it injects that HTML template directly to page, that essentially means that
there is not much that they can do to optimize that."

It seems like he's saying that using markup directly and creating a fast,
stable javascript api at the same time isn't possible.

~~~
okito
Hi - I am the creator SproutCore. Thought it might help to provide some
context around this.

It's not that you can't make a fast UI with a template-oriented system. The
problem HTML makes it very easy for you to do a lot of things - some are very
fast, others are very slow. There is no clear line which is which since it has
more to do with how you use the DOM than anything else. To make matters worse,
the fast paths are different on different browsers.

What this means is that if you want to build really fast UI in the browser
using a DOM-centric, template-based system, you are basically taking on all
the responsibility to do everything in a fast way yourself. (Which means you
also need to know all the little tricks to doing this - many of which are not
obvious.) The framework won't be able to really help you.

This is why a JS-based API that takes ownership over the DOM instead of
exposing most of it directly to you can be much faster. We can take this crazy
world and turn it right side up again with a cogent API that makes it easy to
do fast things and harder to do slow things.

hth.

~~~
johnbender
Thanks very much for taking the time to reply. I was unclear on the fact that
it was the DOM configuration itself that was causing the performance issues.

------
mark_l_watson
I watched the whole video. Interesting material and I have played with
Sproutcore a few times in the last couple of months.

My problem with Sproutcore is that I am a casual Javascript programmer and I
find something like Dojo easier for me to use. This might change when more
developer usability work gets done on Sproutcore. (Spent time this morning
hacking with Clojure + Javascript + Dojo, BTW.)

